# Goldstar 20" quema fusibles



## claudio1972 (Oct 11, 2007)

Buenas. El tv es un goldstar mod. *CP-20E40H *serie DX.

Resulta que quema los fusibles. Entonces puse una lampara de 200w en serie y esta enciende. Inmediatamente salio humo y voló un electrolítico. No se de cuantos uF es, igual puse otro parecido y cambié el grande de 400V y el puende rectificador y el D2SBA. Entonces voló (estalló) el *str s6707*.

Habrá sido este último el problema? o que será?


----------



## sokt (Oct 14, 2007)

hola, primero te quiero preguntar, quien te dijo le pongas como carga a la fuente una lámpara de 200 w, es mucha carga, con una de 60w basta para simular dicha carga, si es a eso lo que te refería. luego con respecto a que se quema el fuse es que tienes el puente rectificador en corto, al cambierlo te aconsejo que tambien remplaces los capacitores y por último revisa los demás componentes de la fuente y si todo esta bien le conectas la lámpara para simular la carga. siempre que pruebes un aparato electrónico te aconsejo que lo hagas conectandolo a una serie. saludos y suerte


----------



## claudio1972 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gracias sokt por contestar.
Le puse una lámpara de 200w por que lo vi en un foro por ahí. Igual el puente lo cambié antes de que volara el regulador de voltaje. Todavia no soldé el nuevo ni desoldé los restos del que estalló, justamente esperando respuestas sobre el tema.
Lo que si no cambié, son los electroliticos pequeños. Hará falta que lo haga, mira que cambié el tacho grande?


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 25, 2007)

huuuummm. como es la fuente.?
desolde todos esa etapa y pruebe todo afuera.mida continuidad entre las pistas y vuelva a soldarr.


----------



## jomicaro (May 15, 2008)

tienes que tener en cuenta que un tv. quema los fusibles hay corto circuito en la fuente o en la linea de alimentación, si tienes dudas coloca una lampara de 60 watts en serie, a mayor luminocidad hay corte y lo contrario esta bueno, en este tipo de problemas tienes que revisar, los diodos, electroliticos de pequeña capacidad si los hay y el regulador de voltage con un tester en frio, espero que te sirva.


----------



## Jazz_Light (May 22, 2008)

Si voló un electrolítico puede ser que la fuente no esté regulando el voltaje, esté entregando un voltaje muy alto. En que parte estaba y de que porte (aproximadamente) era el condensador que explotó ?


----------



## electrodan (May 22, 2008)

Seguro que hay corto en alguna parte.
Si querés sacarte la duda prová los dos terminales del enchufe (de la tele) con un téster en medidor de resistencia.
Esta prueba casi seguro te va a dar resistencia infinita si lo pones en una escala baja (igual puede estar en corto), puede no funcionar porque el voltaje del téster es muy poco.
Esto solo mide corto en la linea de entrada y poco mas.
Para una prueba menos exacta pero que funciona usa la lampara de 60w en serie.


----------



## ricardodeni (May 23, 2008)

hola, vas a tener que cambiar TODOS los capacitores de la fuente por mas chicos que sean , cambia el STR ( que no te vendan uno trucho) , medi los diodos que estan asociados con el str, medi el transistor de salida horizontal (ya que si la fuente se exedio quemo a ese tr) y cambia el opto-acoplador,una ves que hagas esto proba el tv en la serie.

en la fuente cerca del str hay un capacitor de 220 uF (si la memoria no me falla) que se conecta con el , cuando este capa esta en mal estado instantaneamente quema al str, asi que cambia todos si podes , tambien los de 100 uF o 47 uF x 160v

bueno ,comenta los resultados.

saludos, ricardo.


----------

